# Films that have brought you to tears



## Helpful Corn (Jan 28, 2012)

Although I can't specifically remember many films that have made me cry, I do remember crying during "My Girl" when I was a kid.  What are some films that have had you in tears?

Use spoilers if you're going to give away plot elements as I'll probably watch most of these.


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 28, 2012)

Silent Running..


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 28, 2012)

The Champ


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

The Cable Guy

...all he wanted was a friend...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 28, 2012)

Nothing in recent memory but the latest Star Trek got me pretty close since it was just so awesome.

Maybe Gran Tarino too.

EDIT: Didn't make me cry but the ending to Drive was pretty sad. Although if you read what the director said about the ending then you'll feel a lot better.


----------



## Issac (Jan 28, 2012)

Many animal movies when I was a kid... I don't remember the names of any, but in the same vein as "marley and me"...

Also there's one which... weirdly enough brings tears to my eyes all the time.
LOTR: Return of the king 


Spoiler



When frodo tells sam to go home.... that feeling of losing a friend... :'(



Another movie: What Dreams May Come! It's great!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

Issac said:


> Many animal movies when I was a kid... I don't remember the names of any, but in the same vein as &quot;marley and me&quot;...



Homeward Bound?



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_-FCLvI5gI


...made my wife cry...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2012)

This!


Spoiler: If you haven't seen the latest Harry Potter, do not watch


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> This!



WTF?!?!?!  SPOILERS!!!  I haven't seen it yet!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 28, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > This!
> ...



TBH that's kinda like not knowing that Aerith gets the shank from Sephiroth in FFVII. Not everyone has played the game but everyone knows the plot twist, just like how Bruce Willis was dead the whole time in Sixth Sense.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > This!
> ...


Still? ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Fudge (Jan 28, 2012)

I got a little weepy watching Professor Layton and The Eternal Diva.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > A Gay Little Catboy said:
> ...



Okay...so now I've had two movies and a game ruined for me...

Next you're probably going to tell me that Keyser Soze was right in front of him the whole time... or that there was no Tyler Durden...


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 28, 2012)

Grave of the Fireflies always bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 28, 2012)

5cm/second.
That ending, man.
That ending.


----------



## coolness (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol i never cried by a movie
at the movie titanic i was the only one who was lauging Lol


----------



## xist (Jan 28, 2012)

I cried my eyes out when i watched "Marley & Me". If you've seen it and been unmoved you're a heartless monster!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2012)

Pokemon the First Movie :'(



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EwGjeGombk&feature=related


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 28, 2012)

coolness said:


> Lol i never cried by a movie
> at the movie titanic i was the only one who was lauging Lol


My girlfriend is a massive fan of that film. I did the same and made a joke hat a pivotal time. I had a bruise on my arm for about a week for that.


----------



## Raichy (Jan 28, 2012)

Inside I'm Dancing  - whole cinema crying


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 28, 2012)

xist said:


> I cried my eyes out when i watched "Marley & Me". If you've seen it and been unmoved you're a heartless monster!


this x a thousand

probably effected me more because I lost a dog also



Guild McCommunist said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > A Gay Little Catboy said:
> ...



also snape kill dumbledore


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Jan 28, 2012)

Only one I can remember was Pokemon 4Ever when I was a kid.


----------



## zhaul (Jan 28, 2012)

well

African cats
Million dollar baby
A.I.
Butterflies grave
UP

there is more, but, all that I can remember now.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 28, 2012)

Space Battleship Yamato (Live-action)
UP
Remember Me


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 28, 2012)

coolness said:


> Lol i never cried by a movie
> at the movie titanic i was the only one who was lauging Lol



Go watch Hachi.
Bet you'll cry then.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

okay...  I was reminded by an above post that I cried at the end of A.I.


----------



## Issac (Jan 29, 2012)

talking of A.I. ... Pay it forward (same kid as main character)


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 29, 2012)

As a huge dog lover, any movie about dogs, like _Hachi_, _Marley and Me_, etc. 

Also, _Grave of the Fireflies_ and _The Green Mile_. 

I didn't cry when I watched those movies, though I did get some dust in my eyes...


----------



## wasim (Jan 29, 2012)

UP

And there's this another movie i don't remember the name, which a guy who's mentally backward couldn't look after his daughter !!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 29, 2012)

andy249901 said:


> Pokemon the First Movie :'(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, watched it at age 5, cried my eyes out.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 29, 2012)

xist said:


> I cried my eyes out when i watched "Marley & Me". If you've seen it and been unmoved you're a heartless monster!


I'm a heartless monster then evidently. It was a decent film, decent entertainment, and it was very touching, but it unfortunately it wasn't powerful enough to make me cry.

Also, the Pokemon movies make me cry. They drive me to tears of boredom and sleepiness. Pokemon 4EVER was incomprehensibly pathetic and it's only purpose was to distribute Celebi. XD It's almost reprehensible of them to extort tears from young viewers. We develop no connection to the characters; it's simply "Hey, Celebi dies! Let's cry badly voice-acted tears of sadness!"

As for movies that have brought me to tears, I might have watched too many to the point that I can't remember most of them. Then again, I've become mildly impervious to common tear-jerker's who's only purpose to be there is to force out your tear ducts.

However, I can recall those that REALLY made me cry. Here are the ones I remember off the top of my head.
*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - *The brilliant love story was the true heart of this deeply moving film.
*Requiem for a Dream -* An inversely moving film. It will slap your tear ducts like hell.
*The Wrestler* - Mickey Rourke's performance is what moves this film beyond great.
*Up - *The only film that can make you cry within the first 5 minutes.
*City of God *- Extremely affecting, and extremely important.
*A.I. - Artificial Intelligence - *Even if it a film about robots, it has a beating human heart.
*Titanic *- Titanic is a monumental feat; both story-wise and technically. And it's guaranteed to make anyone cry.
*Schindler's List - *The most affecting war drama in history.
*Grave of Fireflies *- The 2nd most affecting war drama in history.
*Million Dollar Baby *- The ending goes down; with only the tiniest hint of redemption.
*Departures* - A life-affirming, elegant story of death that is deeply based on family.
*Boys Don't Cry *- Hilary Swank is *amazing.*
*It's A Wonderful Life -* A Christmas classic that still stands to this day.
*Ordinary People - *The film's title describes why it's so moving, it's about ordinary people.
*Dead Poets Society - *O Captain! My Captain!
*The Pianist* - Answer me this. Would you actually expect a pedophile to make a film this moving? I think not.
*Lion King - *It's the circle of life that means no worries for the rest of our days that feels our love tonight. (I mean, the soundtrack was incredible)
*Tarzan* - Phil Collins' voice combined with that classic story just moves me to tears.
*Life is Beautiful* - I'll be damned to find someone who wasn't moved with this film. Incredible.
*Brokeback Mountain - *It's much more than a gay Titanic; it's more of a story of two souls who simply fall in love.
*The Tree of Life - *There are two ways to cry from this film. It's either you'll be bored to tears (to those who choose to not understand it) or you'll be moved to tears (for those that absorb it.) In the end, the second way is incredibly rewarding. It's a gorgeous experience.


----------



## Domination (Jan 29, 2012)

Disney and Pixar films, those are touching as fuck. Especially Toy Story, Lion King and UP.

Other than that, Capitalism: A Love Story, the film showed the plight of the Americans pretty well.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 29, 2012)

coolness said:


> at the movie titanic i was the only one who was lauging Lol


Same, it was a really bad film it was hard not to.

I cried watching Crank for the same reasons.


----------



## nando (Jan 29, 2012)

i don't cry for movies. 

but i was moved by grave of the fireflies.


----------



## Shoat (Jan 29, 2012)

There have been a few where I've shed tears (or came very close to doing so).

A.I.
A beautiful Mind (and a few other Kevin Spacey movies)
That movie where the dude gets a magic remote and fast forwards through his whole life, in the end crawling out of the hospital to warn his son not to make the same mistake.
First Pokemon movie (I was 6 or 7 at the time)
Half of all the Disney movies I have ever seen.
A few key episodes of series (f.E. Death Note Ending, every time the Doctor died)
I am Legend
The Dragonball/Last Airbender live action movies (but only because they were so insultingly bad).




... good that I watched most of these without any witnesses nearby.







KingdomBlade said:


> (to those who choose to not understand it)



One cannot choose what to understand and what not to understand.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 29, 2012)

Shoat said:


> There have been a few where I've shed tears (or came very close to doing so).
> 
> A.I.
> A beautiful Mind (and a few other Kevin Spacey movies) *When the hell did A Beautiful Mind have Kevin Spacey in it? I think you're thinking to Russell Crowe.*
> ...


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> TBH that's kinda like not knowing that Aerith gets the shank from Sephiroth in FFVII. Not everyone has played the game but everyone knows the plot twist, just like how Bruce Willis was dead the whole time in Sixth Sense.


I don't know anything of what happens in harry potter so suck it.


----------



## xist (Jan 29, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> I'm a heartless monster then evidently. It was a decent film, decent entertainment, and it was very touching, but it unfortunately it wasn't powerful enough to make me cry.
> 
> However, I can recall those that REALLY made me cry. Here are the ones I remember off the top of my head.
> *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - *The brilliant love story was the true heart of this deeply moving film.
> ...



Yep....heartless. 

As for your list...i've seen all of them except Up, Ordinary People and The Tree of Life, and the only one of them in which i was moved to tears was Dead Poets Society...which is a great film and one of the few Robin Williams performances i don't find mawkish. The Tree of Life was something i intended to see though because of the reputed similarities between it andAronofsky's _The Fountain._


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 29, 2012)

The Green Mile
Grave of the Fireflies
And I just have to add Clannad, I know it's not a movie but I just had to add it to the list......... FUUUUUUUU *sobs*



Spoiler



[yt]NScZWoJqiFk[/yt]



Elfen Lied is also really sad, it's not a movie either but... I don't watch much movies.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 29, 2012)

xist said:


> The Tree of Life was something i intended to see though because of the reputed similarities between it andAronofsky's _The Fountain._


Whoever you saw that said that the two are similar needs to be punched. The Fountain, while deeply personal, is neither strong nor engaging. The Tree of Life is beyond better than The Fountain.

Also, Up will make you cry. Seriously. I haven't found anyone who hasn't cried when they watched Up. It's a far more potent tear-jerker than Toy Story 3.


----------



## Dust2dust (Jan 29, 2012)

Forbidden Games

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0043686/

A story about a little girl who witnesses her parents get killed by an air raid during WW2.  She gets adopted by a family of peasants, but her mind is already disturbed by what she lived through.  Don't watch this movie if you're in a happy mood, or you'll quickly lose it.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 29, 2012)

It wasn't a movie, but a game that made me cry. Actually, two.
What games? Klonoa: Door to Phantomile & Klonoa 2: Lunatea's Veil.
I don't need to add anything else if you've played those games (sniff ).


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 29, 2012)

i refuse to watch Toy Story 3 because I don't want cry at the end


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of mine have been mentioned already. (UP and Marley & Me in particular)
Others that haven't been listed:
*Of Mice and Men* - old or new version, doesn't matter. But I really wish John Malkovich's Lenny could have been paired with a young Burgess Meredith's George. Not to say Lon Cheney or Gary Sinese did poor jobs in their roles. I just think that pairing would have been magnificent.
*The Lovely Bones*
*Leaving Las Vegas* - Say what you will about Nicholas Cage. Yes his acting sucks. But I found this film at a particularly difficult time in my life.

With all these mentions of _Grave of the Fireflies_, I really want to see that film.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 29, 2012)

Eragon.  That abomination was a disgrace to the Inheritance Cycle.  I mean, they killed off (or didn't introduce) characters that were essential to the sequels.  Why would you do that?  The story was changed so much that it made the whole thing horrible.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 29, 2012)

* Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai*

What else? Oh well its anime, but i cant really think of one that made me drop a single tear except this anime.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *Leaving Las Vegas* - Say what you will about Nicholas Cage. Yes his acting sucks. But I found this film at a particularly difficult time in my life.


On the contrary; I thought Nicholas Cage was excellent and effective in this film.. and several others. Sure, he picks the worst roles and acts laughably bad sometimes, but he can do well when he's playing a good character.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 30, 2012)

From what I can remember:
Pokemon:You know what bit I'm talking about...
Kabhi Khushi Kabhie Gham
Devdas: The ending of this film is such a kick-in-the-nuts.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 30, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Pokemon:You know what bit I'm talking about...



the huddled in the cave scene

god i remeber that too well


----------



## Paarish (Jan 30, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon:You know what bit I'm talking about...
> ...


I was referring to the movie but yeah that bit is so...
Didn't make me cry though but still...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ugg ugg grunt and all that. Alas most of the time I find myself too detached to do anything other than admire pretty visuals and ponder stories/implications thereof.

Films- Big fish got me to say damn at least.
Time travellers wife got me to summon some empathy which is more than I usually manage in real life so I will note it.

TV- going to have to be the ending of six feet under saw me gain something that might have approximated emotion.

Several mentioned grave of the fireflies and as with every time I am in a thread where that is mentioned I shall have to say it is one of the less than ten films I turned off before the end due to boredom.
As for pokemon I went with my mother for solidarity when she took my brothers and some of their friends for a birthday party- I had only recently got one of those magnifying light addons and boy was I thankful for that.

As well all seem to be getting in on the spoiler theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN5avIvylDw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AapzgNJgtAw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxJMzzfwQc0

Can't say I care for much of their other stuff but I do like their spoilers episodes.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkqzFUhGPJg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emyBSTL2zjw


----------



## raulpica (Jan 30, 2012)

Daft Punk's *Electroma*.

I cried my eyes out just two months ago.

OH GAWD


----------



## mjax (Jan 30, 2012)

These two that I re-watched last week and others I can't recall atm.

A walk to remember.
The pursuit of happ*y*ness.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 30, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Aha i cried too on that one. The first movie i think it was where Ash "died"


----------



## mehrab2603 (Jan 30, 2012)

Only one - Grave of the Fireflies. But then again I haven't seen many movies.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 31, 2012)

mehrab2603 said:


> Only one - Grave of the Fireflies. But then again I haven't seen many movies.



I dare you to watch "My Girl" (1991) and not cry like a baby.  It's on youtube, go ahead I dare you.


other movies I may or may not have shed a tear in, I honestly can't remember, are The Life Aquatic and Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2012)

Up.

When you can make an audience weep through a short montage at the beginning of the film alone, you know you've done something right.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 31, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...


I guess I'm the only one who never cried during that part...last time I watch that movie, I think I was 4.


----------



## Issac (Jan 31, 2012)

mjax said:


> The pursuit of happ*y*ness.



Yes! This one is awesome!!

And also the one with the mentally retarded parent is called: I am Sam


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 31, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> I dare you to watch "My Girl" (1991) and not cry like a baby.  It's on youtube, go ahead I dare you.


Caught it on TV once, and I found it boring and shallow, especially compared to other similar tearjerkers. The story was on the thin side, and the mildly touching moments weren't strong enough to compensate. Apparently, I've won the dare.



Gahars said:


> Up.
> 
> When you can make an audience weep through a short montage at the beginning of the film alone, you know you've done something right.


Quoted for truth.



Hikaru said:


> I guess I'm the only one who never cried during that part...last time I watch that movie, I think I was 4.


Me neither. As a child, I was too thrilled with the prospect of seeing my Pokemon pals in a movie that I couldn't give less of a damn about what happened to the humans. Now, I hate the films. All of them.


----------



## klim28 (Jan 31, 2012)

Titanic. Hahaha

Drama soap : try watching One Liter of Tears.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 31, 2012)

The green mile.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 31, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm the only one who never cried during that part...last time I watch that movie, I think I was 4.
> ...



I actually still love watching the 3rd movie, the one with Entei in it. I watched that movie the most as a kid, and it's always nice to see an old pokemon episode or two, otherwise, I hate them all, too, the anime as well.


----------



## Flame (Jan 31, 2012)

braveheart..... freeDOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 31, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> The green mile.



That moment when John Coffey had to be executed ;_;
Also that moment when Mr Jingles got crushed to death by Percy's boot ;_;

WHY Mr Jingles!!! WHYYYYY!!


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 31, 2012)

lol that's beta.. never cried during film


----------



## Flame (Jan 31, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


> lol that's beta.. never cried during film



not even to one of Arnold Schwarzenegger body building documentary.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2012)

hmm movies never make me cry...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 31, 2012)

riyaz said:


> hmm movies never make me cry...


Same here...


I guess movies don't build the moment quite right...

I get more emotional over a tv series/anime.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> riyaz said:
> 
> 
> > hmm movies never make me cry...
> ...


yeah me to


----------



## bowser (Jan 31, 2012)

xist said:


> I cried my eyes out when i watched "Marley & Me". If you've seen it and been unmoved you're a heartless monster!


Ah yes, when Jennifer Aniston says "Goodbye clearance puppy" at the end. *sniff*



Densetsu said:


> As a huge dog lover, any movie about dogs, like _Hachi_, _Marley and Me_, etc.
> 
> Also, _Grave of the Fireflies_ and _The Green Mile_.
> 
> I didn't cry when I watched those movies, though I did get some dust in my eyes...


I cried when the dude (forgot his name) got executed at the end 



Old8oy said:


> Homeward Bound?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And me too... *sniff* *sniff*


Eragon made me cry because it was so bad.

And who can forget Saving Private Ryan?


----------



## Lady Reaper (Feb 2, 2012)

wasim said:


> UP
> 
> And there's this another movie i don't remember the name, which a guy who's mentally backward couldn't look after his daughter !!



Me too I've watched the movie you're talking about but I don't remember the name either.

Also I cried for like 3 hours after watching The Lovely Bones,that movie totally broke my heart because she had so much to live for,her life was just starting, and a lot of other things.I just cry everytime I watch it so I always watch it alone.(the book is even more heart breaking)

And also Edward scissor hands made me cry as a kid,now I just tear up a lot,big progress huh...


----------



## Helpful Corn (Feb 2, 2012)

the movie you guys are reffering to is called _I am Sam_


----------



## Lady Reaper (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh,okay!
Thanks Corn it was really bugging me not remembering the name.


----------



## wasim (Feb 3, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> the movie you guys are reffering to is called _I am Sam_


Yes it is.
Thanks 
i saw it on star movies a year back.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Feb 5, 2012)

Temple Grandin
Dinner For Schmucks


----------



## Issac (Feb 6, 2012)

Lady Reaper said:


> Oh,okay!
> Thanks Corn it was really bugging me not remembering the name.


Should've looked a page before where I already answered to that question XD


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 6, 2012)

What Dreams May Come was probably the first for me.

I don't know what happened, but I think something broke in my brain this last year, because many movies that I used to watch without shedding a tear now have the opposite effect. Maybe my understanding of the scenarios has finally hit me, and hit me hard.


----------



## donaldgx (Feb 6, 2012)

back in the days when i was a hardcore pokemon fan , i cried on the first movie.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 6, 2012)

The only movie that made me shed some tears was Toy story 3...... yeah Toy Story 3..


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 6, 2012)

Thew first three pokémon movies.
Not when I was a kid, but when I rewatched them two years ago.


----------



## cosmiccow (Feb 6, 2012)

*Mitt liv som hund*
My life as a dog

Great film about a childhood. My eyes did get wet with a hint of _happiness tears_ too.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 6, 2012)

The Green Mile. Oh, and also Remember the Titans. And Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Javacat (Feb 7, 2012)

Edward Scissorhands! Every single time :'( Now anyway, it didn't used to when I was young.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Feb 7, 2012)

I've got one! I don't think anyone has said it yet. Has anyone seen Reign Over Me? It's with Adam Sandler but he actually plays a serious role in this one. It's pretty freakin' sad and Adam Sandler did a great job.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Feb 8, 2012)

Ritsuki said:


> The Green Mile. Oh, and also Remember the Titans. And Grave of the Fireflies.




Also, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

Ladder 49,
Its about firemen, and one is trapped in the twin towers and as he is dieing of smoke inhalation his life flashes before his eyes. I used like 2 boxes of tissues watching it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 8, 2012)

wasim said:


> UP
> 
> And there's this another movie i don't remember the name, which a guy who's mentally backward couldn't look after his daughter !!



I think it's called "I am Sam", released in 2001.


----------



## Koopa Troopa (Feb 8, 2012)

I Am Legend when he put down his dog...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Feb 8, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> the movie you guys are reffering to is called _I am Sam_





the_randomizer said:


> wasim said:
> 
> 
> > UP
> ...


Well...


----------

